# Flawless Victory



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It is possible, guys and gals. Much easier to accomplish on Lyft, admittedly. I don't take the ratings too seriously, knowing there will be a knucklehead that is just miserable with life. But this one minor accomplishment proves to me there are more decent folk than asshats.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice job there.... hats off


----------



## SteamFlyer82 (Nov 29, 2015)

Funny: read the post title in the "Mortal Kombat" voice! "Fatality"! 

Great job, BTW! But 14+ hours, wow.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

SteamFlyer82 said:


> Funny: read the post title in the "Mortal Kombat" voice! "Fatality"!
> 
> Great job, BTW! But 14+ hours, wow.


I'm not always in my car those 14 hours. I often turn the app on at home while doing bookkeeping, chores, Netflix, etc. Rides aren't common yet up here, and I can accrue PDB hours that way. But yeah, if I do a day in the city it is usually at least 12 hours. My kids only go with my ex two days a week and every other weekend, so I try to maximize my income the two days they aren't home.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> It is possible, guys and gals. Much easier to accomplish on Lyft, admittedly. I don't take the ratings too seriously, knowing there will be a knucklehead that is just miserable with life. But this one minor accomplishment proves to me there are more decent folk than asshats.


Do you get more pet mile with those ratings.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Do you get more pet mile with those ratings.


?

I get above average tips if that is what you mean.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> ?
> 
> I get above average tips if that is what you mean.


You must stay away from bar rush


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Quite the opposite


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Took 3 months, but got back to perfect.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Took 3 months, but got back to perfect.


Do you give candy and water


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, I have several amenities including chargers, water, mints, and snacks. I spend $30 at BJs every 6-8 weeks. Honestly, 95% of riders don't touch it, but my tips and rating are among the highest I see reported in my market (comparing with other drivers in person and over Facebook). 

Maybe the amenities are unneccessary and I would get the same without them, but I enjoy offering it and I always had that stuff in my van for my kids and diabetic fiancé anyways. Riders just help me cycle through the inventory faster so nothing gets tossed.

I also have been in customer service since I was 8 years old (27 years) so I know how to talk to people to keep things positive and subtly trigger them into tips/high ratings. Did the same thing in the restaurants I worked.


----------

